# Thinking of going for front suspension



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 15, 2007)

I've got a 1989(ish) Trek 970, it's a wonderful bike, but as I'm getting older, I think I might do better with a more gentle ride. Plus I think my front fork might be bent:sad:
Anyway, I have been out of the bike tech loop for a very long time, would like a decent fork, but don't want to drop alot of cash. And I honestly don't know what pricepoint I'd be looking at. If it's more than 400.00, I think I'd start bike shopping again.
It doesn't have to be brand new. I ride about 30 miles a week (want to up that some) 60 - 70% off road (sand, rock, dirt, you know, the good stuff:-D )
Ok, I want it to be new, but not a 2007 model, I hop that makes sense. Anyway, any input would be appreciated. And hopefully riding this summer/fall will prep me for the ski season ahead.


----------



## molecan (Aug 16, 2007)

I think you'll have a bit of trouble getting a new (unused) suspension fork for less than $400.  
Consider that many new shocks are designed for disc brakes.  I'd go talk to your LBS about options, and see what they have to say.   Else, check http://boston.craigslist.org


Although, a quick peek turned this up: http://www.blueskycycling.com/product3757_39_-2007-Rock-Shox-Recon-351-U-Turn-Fork.htm


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks. I appreciate the advice. I just don't know what would be a 'good' fork for the money.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2007)

What size and kind of headset do you have on your bike now?  You may not be able to just drop in a new fork...


----------



## ckofer (Aug 17, 2007)

You should just look for another bike. We got my 14 yr old an Iron Horse (not a premium bike but not a Huffy either) with an ok front fork and disk brakes for about $450 last year.Definitely not piece of junk. Like so many things, you would should choose your price point and find the best value accordingly. This is a very good time of the year to shop for a bike. Sales are kicking in while inventories are still up.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> You should just look for another bike.



That's what I was thinking too.  For $400 you could get a decent hard tail that'll be a bigger bang for the buck than throwing a low end fork in your old bike.  You should be able to get a good deal on a 2007 as they're starting to make room for the 2008's.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 17, 2007)

I've got a 97 Schwinn moab with a Bomber fork that's pretty good. I crashed it 3 weeks ago (5 broken ribs, 13 stitches on my arm, 2 days in hospital, but I was in good enough shape to windsurf yesterday) and I thought the bike was fine. It turns out I trashed the shifters. This shopping mission has me thinking about a new bike! 

I can't imagine this type of purchase:




*2007 Shimano XTR Dual Control Levers ST-M975*

                                       $439.99                                                  Item: SHI231                                                                                                                                                                     If you already love *XTR* dual control (DCL), your love will only grow exponentially after seeing this shifter in action. If you haven’t seen the need for DCL, dispose of your original impressions and have a second look -- your eyes just might pop out of your head.

Actually, I'm finding ok stuff under $50 but that could go toward a new bike too...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's what I was thinking too.  For $400 you could get a decent hard tail that'll be a bigger bang for the buck than throwing a low end fork in your old bike.  You should be able to get a good deal on a 2007 as they're starting to make room for the 2008's.



Old frame and new fork, head angle & connection differences, front brake assembly, and handlebar changes, etc… more money than the fork assembly.  I believe you’re asking for more of a disappointment than a bargain.  Go for a new hardtail or full suspension, and if you ride you won't be expending money but investing in a good ride...


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I'd have to spend upwards of 800+ to get the components I have now, along with a suspension fork. I used to sell bikes, and know a 'bad' bike when I see one. A 400 mountain bike is like Chevy Cavalier, it gets the job done, but there are much better performers out there. There is nothing wrong with my bike, in fact, I just had a major overhaul last year and they said it was a great bike. 
Guess I'll stick with the rigid ride. It's treated me well so far.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2007)

I was going to scrap my old GT hardtail last year but ended up putting a new 'o5 Marzocchi MX comp air fork on it and its been a blast, like a new bike! You can pick up last year's MX series up off ebay, jenson or pricepoint around $200 and have your LBS put in on for a few $. Small travel 85-100mm shouldn't eff up your geometry either...


----------

